# ECM Mechanika IV Profi not heating properly



## waitz (Jul 8, 2018)

I recently suddenly experienced two things with my beloved ECM:

First I discovered that water had leaked from under the machine, but I could not locate from exactly where.

Since then the boiler does not heat properly. I placed a thermometer in a glass, and measured the water coming out of the group head to about 75 degrees celsius. I can hear the machine heating, and the click from the thermostat I guess stopping it, but it's not warm enough. I pressed on the steam valve on top of the boiler a couple of times to see if it made a difference, but it didn't.

Any tip of what it might be or what I can do?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

waitz said:


> I recently suddenly experienced two things with my beloved ECM:
> 
> First I discovered that water had leaked from under the machine, but I could not locate from exactly where.
> 
> ...


Did you fix the leak? Maybe faulty p-stat?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above check the pressurestat:good:


----------



## waitz (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks, I googled pressurestat, and it looks like it is under the machine, is that correct?

Otherwise, what is the screw which is just on edge of the picture above to the right:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Item to right is P/stat. Take note of position of slotted screw head in recess. Gently turn the screw backwards and forwards, this can sometimes release a sticking P/stat return to original position and see if this has corrected the problem. If not with the machine up to temperature make very small adjustments to the slotted screw .

Check pressure gauge, should be about 1.2 bar


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*If the problem is not solved make a short Video.*

Switch machine on, do not touch for 1 hour. Then video front of machine, including steam pressure gauge. Video for long enough for the boiler to cycle the heating element. Then take out the portafilter and lift the lever to start the pump (ensure you are still videoing). When water comes out of the group stop the video.

Do it good quality, be as close as you can for focus and to get everything in.


----------

